# Scam of the day



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sandra

Is this item still available?

Yes



Sandra

Hello

How much per bale?

$125 per ton,bales are about 1500 lbs



Sandra

Ok good

Can I get 10tons

Is it available?

yes,its available for pickup at Reading,Mn 56165

Ok good brb

Hello

You will be sent a check for the payment and the haulers will for the pickup after you have the payment. I will send the payment out to you today. Get back to me with name on check? Address to send payment to? Cell phone number? & amount?

Okay sir

where you from?



Sandra

My dad is in Midwest

Kindly get back to me with the information to send payment to you so I can send the payment out to you today



Sandra

My dad is in Midwest

Kindly get back to me with the information to send payment to you so I can send the payment out to you today


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

how big is the truck?



Sandra

The haulers will take care of that, let me send the payment for the hay out to you today

i can get 24 ton on a semi

I have haulers, you sell me the hay and you can haul for me in next purchase

Send the information to make payment to you

would u sooner have some primo hay for $200 a ton?



Sandra

After the first purchase


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

what are you feeding it too,I want to make sure its for what you want to feed



Sandra

Horse

1 horse?



Sandra

No my dad has a lot of horses

Kindly get back to me with the information to send payment to you so I can send the payment out to you today

my horse hay is 200 per ton

the other was cow hay


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh ok

Opps

Let me have 5tons

Send me the login details for payment

I only sell in load lots of 24 ton



Sandra

Ok bye


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Hahahahahahaaaaa. I really wished you trolled that twit harder. Lmao


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Must be the day for hay scammers.Just got a text.

Good Day.I am aware you sell quality hay.What kind of hay and how much per bale.

626-507-7494 Sierra Madre,CA


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I looked at her FB page, says she lives in TX, but scroll down and in April she started a job in England.... She might have gotten hacked too...

Should have played along more and had fun with it....


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

SCtrailrider said:


> I looked at her FB page, says she lives in TX, but scroll down and in April she started a job in England.... She might have gotten hacked too...
> 
> Should have played along more and had fun with it....


Glad I'm not the only one that likes to mess with them. They're not very bright people.


----------

